# Question about a GNC product



## bdb51399 (May 5, 2002)

Has anyone tried Bowel Support Formula Dietary Supplement? I got a sample but haven't tried it yet. It's suppose to help with diarrhea and constipaption.


----------



## Karen A. (Apr 12, 2002)

I haven't tried it yet either but I have heard that it works really well! Give it a try and tell us what you think. Although with most things like that you need to take them a while to really know how it works so you may need more than a sample. Good luck. Karen


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

I had a sample last year but then I got diagnosed with UC & on the packet it said not to use if you have bleeding so I threw them away.


----------

